# Samco Intake (AWP) DIY.



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

Part: Samco Intake hose for AWP 1.8T motor. (#GOLF-IND)
Car: 2003.5 New Beetle Turbo S
Time: 1hr (With this guide







)
Everything went very easy except for pushing down the new Samco hose. The new hose is over all thicker and require some force to get it down there. Regarding performance... I notice very little change. Turbo seem to be pulling faster. Turbo sound is also a little louder (and different tone). Not obvious, but louder if listen and compare.
It's been raining for the past few days. Notice more wheel spin than usual. Maybe Samco. Maybe lead foot. 
Overall I'm very happy with the product.










(1) Size Comparison:









(2) Opening Comparison:









(3) Removal of cowl panel: (Optional! But you'll be crazy not to)









(4) Inpect / Removal of existing piece of sheisher!









(5) Jack up the car:









(6) Remove existing metal pipe:









(7) Installing Samco 1piece pipe:









(8) Putting everything back together:









(9) Have a Duvel: http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 











_Modified by Lorem at 5:02 AM 11-1-2004_


----------



## '02 Turbo S (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: Samco Intake (AWP) DIY. (Lorem)*

Awesome...I just ordered the same red one on Thursday.


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Samco Intake ('02 Turbo S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *’02 Turbo S* »_Awesome...I just ordered the same red one on Thursday.

Make sure they come with clamps. Mine didn't







. I had to pay an extra $15 for clamps. Glad I did because they sent me nice clamps that won't ruin the hose + they are made in england


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Samco Intake (Lorem)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## '02 Turbo S (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: Samco Intake (Lorem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lorem* »_Make sure they come with clamps. Mine didn't







. I had to pay an extra $15 for clamps. Glad I did because they sent me nice clamps that won't ruin the hose + they are made in england









Doh!!!
Is there a 5 piece boost hose kit available yet?
_Modified by '02 Turbo S at 5:48 PM 10-30-2004_


_Modified by '02 Turbo S at 5:50 PM 10-30-2004_


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Samco Intake ('02 Turbo S)*

Youre talking about this kit?








http://www.forgemotorsport.com...195/2


----------



## '02 Turbo S (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: Samco Intake (Lorem)*

That's it. Will the Golf/GTI version fit ours?


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: Samco Intake ('02 Turbo S)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8T_Moe (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: Samco Intake (OLD GHOST)*

The Golf/GTI Upper IC pipe is shaped different from ours, so that kit won't work.


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Samco Intake (1.8T_Moe)*

Bump for a hard working graphic designer!


----------



## ~Slippery~ (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: Samco Intake (Lorem)*

WOW








That is an awesome tutorial! 
Funny, from the top pic, it looks like a big red heart.








I'm going to look into this since my motor is all tore apart right now..hmmmmm


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: Samco Intake (~Slippery~)*

who da man!
excellente'


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Samco Intake (OLD GHOST)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OLD GHOST* »_who da man!
excellente'

Thanks















You know you want one now


----------



## '02 Turbo S (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: Samco Intake (AWP) DIY. (Lorem)*

Excellant write up, just in time for my install. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Samco Intake ('02 Turbo S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *’02 Turbo S* »_Excellant write up, just in time for my install. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Let me know if you notice any performance gain! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## '02 Turbo S (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: Samco Intake (Lorem)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tone-Dogg (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: Samco Intake ('02 Turbo S)*

Lam,
Awesome write up, great pix, and glad you got the hose in ok, sorry to hear about the dealer though.
Mine's been sick about 2 days a week now, don't know what I'm going to do. I guess live with it.
Back on topic, how much was the hose and did you notice a diff in pwr?


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Samco Intake (Tone-Dogg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tone-Dogg* »_Lam,
Awesome write up, great pix, and glad you got the hose in ok, sorry to hear about the dealer though.
Mine's been sick about 2 days a week now, don't know what I'm going to do. I guess live with it.
Back on topic, how much was the hose and did you notice a diff in pwr?

Hope you feel better now. There's some nasty shat going around.
Thanks mang! I got the hose from Forge (Florida) via phone for $190 + $10 for clamps (Nice clamps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif made in England). I think it's well worth it since the hose is all hand made with three layer of silicone + wire coil inside for reinforcement on hard acceleration. Regarding power. I did notice a little better throttle response but not much. Like I've said before... all these little mods don't do much by them self but when combine! They'll do something











_Modified by Lorem at 2:09 PM 11-2-2004_


----------



## Tone-Dogg (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: Samco Intake (Lorem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lorem* »_
Hope you feel better now. There's some nasty shat going around.
Thanks mang! I got the hose from Forge (Florida) via phone for $190 + $10 for clamps (Nice clamps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif made in England). I think it's well worth it since the hose is all hand made with three layer of silicone + wire coil inside for reinforcement on hard acceleration. Regarding power. I did notice a little better throttle response but not much. Like I've said before... all these little mods don't do much by them self but when combine! They'll do something








agreed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Lorem at 2:09 PM 11-2-2004_


----------



## MattP (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: Samco Intake (Tone-Dogg)*

Very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RoBeRt_68 (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: Samco Intake (MattP)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GaylordFowker (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: Samco Intake (RoBeRt_68)*

That's a pretty sweet hose http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Do you notice a diffrence in performence? 
Can you hear the turbo alittle better?


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Samco Intake (GaylordFowker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GaylordFowker* »_That's a pretty sweet hose http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Do you notice a diffrence in performence? 
Can you hear the turbo alittle better?

What's up Gay-Lord-Fowker!







Nice screen name. 
I notice very little in performance increase... There's a little extra omph from 4000-6000rpm. The turbo does sound a little louder. FYI: I'm running Neuspeed HAI.


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Samco Intake (Lorem)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







EXCELLENT DIY WRITEUP LOREM!
*HOWEVER....*

You have one major flaw in your instructions....

Step 9 should be: 








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Cheers


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Samco Intake (JimmyD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JimmyD* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







EXCELLENT DIY WRITEUP LOREM!
*HOWEVER....*

You have one major flaw in your instructions....

Step 9 should be: 








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Cheers


Had enough Guiness during college. Think I'm still taking the weight off from all those Guinesses a few year back.


----------



## '02 Turbo S (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: Samco Intake (Lorem)*

I just got around to installing the TIP as well as the Dieselgeek Billet upgrade and ECS Pullies. This guide came in very handy although I didn't remove the cowl, but that would have helped. Overall it was not to bad of an install. The sound is different (and better) than with the stock pipe and the Pee-Flow. I can't really tell if the car gained any HP but the turbo spools quicker and is smoother. Good mod, I would recommend it to anyone. Now I wish that Forge/Samco would release the 5 piece boost hose kit for us.










_Modified by '02 Turbo S at 5:10 PM 12-30-2004_


----------



## Scarab_Beetle (Dec 11, 2004)

Yeah Lorem, very good writeup... I would have spent a lot more time in the cold unheated abyss known as my garage if it weren't for the heads up on what i needed. Definitely not as easy as installing a short ram on an all motor car lol. Still not overly difficult just a little tight on those of us with big hands.


----------



## '02 Turbo S (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: Samco Intake (AWP) DIY. (Lorem)*

Added some pics after my install:


























_Modified by '02 Turbo S at 5:41 PM 1-6-2005_


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Samco Intake ('02 Turbo S)*

Nice dude. Just just notice you got the same setup (forge/samco/nospeed). Mine minus the "nospeed"








Did you notice how tight the n75 is now!








So, How's the power delivery? Did you notice any gain in throttle responce or accelleration?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by Lorem at 4:15 AM 1-7-2005_


----------



## '02 Turbo S (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: Samco Intake (Lorem)*

Throttle response is better (smoother) and accelleration seems to be quicker and what a great sound also. I wish I had a before and after dyno. The N75 is a tight fit. I just put in the N75-J valve today. I did notice a difference with that valve. You might want to try it, for $70 it's a good mod. BTW, what color spring do you have in your DV?


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Samco Intake ('02 Turbo S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *’02 Turbo S* »_Throttle response is better (smoother) and accelleration seems to be quicker and what a great sound also. I wish I had a before and after dyno. The N75 is a tight fit. I just put in the N75-J valve today. I did notice a difference with that valve. You might want to try it, for $70 it's a good mod. BTW, what color spring do you have in your DV?

Cool! I'll get the N75-J install soon. Can you tell me more about boost behavior after the N75-J? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm not sure which spring I'm running. My DV is Forge 007. Came with only one spring... I think it's black.








Got details on the dyno?
Just notice Pirelli PZero Nero too.










_Modified by Lorem at 5:26 PM 1-7-2005_


----------



## MattP (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: Samco Intake (Lorem)*

bringing this up for a question....
What is the part number of the AWP stock turbo inlet pipe?both halves of it if it makes a difference


----------



## MattP (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: Samco Intake (MattP)*

bump for part #'s on this piece:


----------



## izia (Apr 2, 2005)

*Re: Samco Intake (AWP) DIY. (Lorem)*

nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MeetleBan (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: Samco Intake*

BUMP! for a worthy guide from Lorem http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Just finished installing mine today. Took rather more than 1 hour though! Was '1 hour' a joke!? I did do it by myself mind..
I do have a good hint to add to Lorems guide.. When pushing down the new hose down towards the turbo, put a little oil on that 'pita' pipe (Metal water line i think?) makes squeezing down the new hose MUCH easier, as it just slides right on down.
And yeah, my N75 is right against the bulkhead now.. So I shortened the outlet on the samco a little to remedy the situation some..


----------

